# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  Cеминар с Томми Ванхала.

## Tatjana

29-30 мая школа дрессировки Canis проводит семинар в Таллинне /Эстония/ по послушанию и защите с известным специалистом, спортсменом Томми Ванхала /Финляндия/.



На семинаре будет охвачена концепция современной спортивной подготовки собак к выступлениям в защитных видах спорта ИПО и ШХ. Подбор собак будет осуществляться таким образом, чтобы в большей степени можно было проследить методы обучения собак уже имеющих фундамент, начиная с полуторалетнего возраста.

Постараюсь, чтобы стоимость семинара не превышала 80 евро. Более точную информацию по расписанию предоставлю после окончательного набора собак и урегулирования организационных вопросов.

Для приезжих будет размещение в хорошей гостинице вместе с собаками. Стоимость двухместного номера вместе с собакой 26 евро.

Запись на семинар по е-мейл unerschrocken@mail.ru и тел. +372-5112645.

----------


## Natusik

А зрители допускаются? (я так понимаю, что мы ещё по возрасту не подходим, чтобы с пёсей участвовать). Какова цена (примерная) для зрителей? И на каком языке будет семинар? Предполагается ли перевод на русский или только на эстонский?
Теоретическая часть тоже планируется или только практика?
Спасибо!  :Ax: 
Практика вместе с теорией. Семинар будет на двух языках: русском и эстонском.

----------


## inna

Отличная новость! А почему решили ещё послушку делать,ведь вроде собирались только защитный раздел?

----------


## barrbosa

В МАЕ Я ПОЙДУ ДЕРЖИТЕ МЕНЯ В КУРСЕ

----------


## Tatjana

> Отличная новость! А почему решили ещё послушку делать,ведь вроде собирались только защитный раздел?


Инна,  Томми в последнее время очень много учился. У него есть новые методы в арсенале, надо его обязательно раскрутить. Поэтому будет и послушание.

----------


## Natusik

> Практика вместе с теорией. Семинар будет на двух языках: русском и эстонском.


Здорово!
Обязательно хочу побывать, хотя бы в качестве зрителя.  :Aa:

----------


## inna

> Иметоды в арсенале, надо его обязательно раскрутить. Поэтому будет и послушание.нна, Томми в последнее время очень много учился. У него есть новые


Отлично,с удовольствием посмотрю!

----------


## Tatjana

Информация по семинару:

Семинар будет проводиться 29, 30 мая на дрессировочной площадке Центра обучения служебных собак Пограничного колледжа в Мурасте. 
Tilgu tee 55C
76901
Muraste k&#252;la, Harku vald, Harju maakond

Катра проезда

Начало семинара в субботу и в воскресение в 10.00.

На территории колледжа будет организовано горячее питание в столовой.
Во время семинара собак можно будет содержать в вольерах.
Стоимость семинара для всех участников :

2 дня 700 ЕЕК (45 евро),
1 день 400 ЕЕК (25 евро).

Семинар будет переводиться на эстонский и русский языки.

Программа семинара:

суббота 29.05.10

10.00 практическая часть по послушанию 
13.00 обед
14.00 практическая часть по послушанию
15.00 практическая часть по защите

воскресение 30.05.10

10.00 практическая часть по защите
13.00 обед
14.00 практическая часть по защите
18.00 окончание семинара.

По дополнительным вопросам обращаться по тел. +372-511-26-45 или по е-мейл unerschrocken@mail.ru
*Запись на семинар до 20.05.10 по е-мейл* unerschrocken@mail.ru 

Для регистрации следует указать имя, фамилию и на сколько дней участие. Для участников с собаками: кличку собаки, породу, возраст и если имеется результат.

Оплата предварительная на счет O&#220; koertedressuur Canis 10220001276014 до 22.05.10 с пометкой kaitse seminar.

----------


## Natusik

Количество собак ограничено каким числом?
Я правильно поняла, что участие с собакой и без стоит одинаково?  :Aa:

----------


## Tatjana

> Количество собак ограничено каким числом?
> Я правильно поняла, что участие с собакой и без стоит одинаково?


Наташа, 12-15 собак. Стоимость одинаковая. На послушание все собаки не пойдут. Когда будет полностью определён состав участников с собаками, буду решать как организовать послушание таким образом, чтобы получить от Томми максимально новой информации. Думаю, что все собаки на послушание не пойдут. Особенно это будет касаться моих учеников. :Ab:

----------


## Natusik

Я хочу на один день, но с собакой (если мы по возрасту подойдём  :Aa: ).

----------


## Tatjana

> Я хочу на один день, но с собакой (если мы по возрасту подойдём ).


С собакой на 2 дня. Один день - бессмысленно.

----------


## Natusik

> С собакой на 2 дня. Один день - бессмысленно.


А я думала, что мы наоборот кому-то место второго дня освободим...
А так мы с удовольствием и на два дня пойдём  :Ax:  (но если с собакой не попаду, то зрителем на один приеду).

----------


## Natusik

Вопрос по проживанию. Далеко от места проведения находится гостиница?
Я в своё время останавливалась в Mahtra.

Заявку на регистрацию отправила  :Ab:

----------


## Tatjana

Проживать можно на территории Центра, где будет проходить семинар. Стоимость комнаты 150 ЕЕК, условия хорошие. Собаку в комнату брать нельзя. Либо на ночь в машине, либо в вольере. Стоимость вольера в сутки 100 ЕЕК.

----------


## Natusik

Тань, а гостиница, где с собакой можно, где-то поблизости есть? Я просто Таллин не особо хорошо знаю.
Если нет, то я в Махтре забронируюсь (она на Петербургской трассе).

----------


## Tatjana

> Тань, а гостиница, где с собакой можно, где-то поблизости есть? Я просто Таллин не особо хорошо знаю.
> Если нет, то я в Махтре забронируюсь (она на Петербургской трассе).


Нет, поблизости гостиницы нет. Посмотри по карте, этот Центр  за городом в 15 км.

----------


## Natusik

> Нет, поблизости гостиницы нет. Посмотри по карте, этот Центр  за городом в 15 км.


А расселение приезжих именно в нём и предполагалось? 
С картой потом буду разбираться (навигатор пусть разбирается...), у меня хронический топографический тупизм  :Aa:  :Ag:

----------


## Natusik

> Стоимость комнаты 150 ЕЕК, условия хорошие. Собаку в комнату брать нельзя. Либо на ночь в машине, либо в вольере. Стоимость вольера в сутки 100 ЕЕК.


Тань, а заранее нужно про комнату и вольер договариваться или там этого добра хватает и можно на месте всё решить?

Я бы очень хотела попасть на защиту к Томми. В послушании у нас пока наработок очень мало. Мы же перерыв делали больше 2-х месяцев, только-только понемногу начинаем опять заниматься.

----------


## Tatjana

Наташа, я тебя зарегистрировала вместе с собакой. По проживанию лучше сообщить мне заранее.

----------


## Natusik

> Наташа, я тебя зарегистрировала вместе с собакой. По проживанию лучше сообщить мне заранее.


Спасибо!  :Ax: 
Тогда забронируй нам, пожалуйста, 1 комнату и 1 вольер (правда, не знаю, как я свою девушку там оставлю, я привыкла, что она всегда под боком у меня  :Aa: ).

----------


## Natusik

> Тогда забронируй нам, пожалуйста, 1 комнату и 1 вольер


Это отменяется...
Таня, я тебе написала на мейл, что с нами приключилось...  :Ak: 
Приеду зрителем на один день.

----------


## Natusik

Таня, спасибо большое за очень порзнавательную встречу с Томми. Информации новой получила предостаточно. Теперь бы всё это обдумать и понять как и что именно из озвученного применить на практике...Очень интересен был вопрос по активизации собаки.

Очень жаль, что я не попала к Томми на защиту. Его работа понятна и замечательна по тому, как он грамотно использует собачьи инстинкты.
Надеюсь, что подобный семинар не станет последним  :Ax:  
Буду ждать с нетерпением следующего и всеми силами буду стараться попасть с собакой.
Ещё раз спасибо за возможность пообщаться с таким профессионалом!

----------


## Светлана

Таня, спасибо большущее за великолепное мероприятие!!! Нам очень понравилось всё: местто проведения, организация, и выше всяческих похвал работа Томми, это профессионал, Мастер своего дела  Отдельное ему спасибо за работу с нашими собаками и нами (не всегда умелыми, но старательными) проводниками!    
Также спасибо всем участникам семинара за приятное общение и позитивную атмосферу!  
С большим удовольствием приедем еще на подобные мероприятия!!!

----------


## Nikolai

у меня несколько недель наверно уйдёт на то чтобы фотографии выложить  :0317:  но я постараюсь поскорее :Ad:

----------


## Olga&Klaire

А есть еще фото с семинара? или видео? 
напишите еще впечатления!

----------


## Nikolai

> А есть еще фото с семинара? или видео? 
> напишите еще впечатления!


я буду фото выкладывать в галлерею http://www.canis.ee/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=4782

----------


## Tatjana

Николай, фото просто суперские! :Ay: 
Спасибо тебе огромное, что украшаешь мой сайт такими профессиональными фотографиями!
Ждём еще фоток с семинара с Томми!

Наташа, Света, спасибо большое за хорошие отзывы о семинаре! :Ax: 

Оля, видео будет.

----------


## barrbosa

Да фотки просто супер 
Огромное спасибо  :Ay:

----------


## Tatjana

Unerschrocken Prada http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dT2GfCo--kk

----------


## Nikolai

+17 фотографий добавил. пока что ещё с первого дня семинара...

----------


## Nikolai

+51 фотография.
с первым днём семинара разобрался и выставил

----------


## barrbosa

Обалденные фотки    :Ay:  :Ay:  :Ay:

----------


## Tatjana

Коля,ты как всегда, на недосягаемой высоте! :0190: 

А у нас в тренинге тоже не плохо. Система обучения хождению рядом работает! А Пинк в защите стала нормально лаять и хорошо канализировать на хватке.

----------


## Tatjana

Лучше поздно, чем никогда. Это Келли Цеваро с Томми Ванхала http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pc-54e2DAMM

----------

